# Desktop Tab Missing from Display Properties



## personal_tek (Sep 29, 2004)

This computer was infected with something. It has a BSOD image for the desktop image now. I went to change the desktop image and the Desktop tab is missing off of the Display Properties box.

Anyone got any idea how I can get it back?

Thanks.


----------



## Spatcher (Apr 28, 2005)

Have you cleaned your comp? Look to my sig for the proggies (although it doesn't have Hijack This)


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2005)

Missing tabs mean there is a windows corruption that has been generated by whatever reason. My suggestion would be to do a repair installation of the operating system. It brings missing tabs back. Make sure your OS is clean before performing the repair tho. This website would be a good guide. http://www.michaelstevenstech.com/XPrepairinstall.htm


----------



## Haufbraudrinker (Dec 2, 2007)

Most likely your Group Policy has been changed

Run: "gpedit.msc"

Navigate to | User Configuration | Administrative Templates | Windows Components | Windows Explorer 
In the right pane, double click on Turn On Classic Shell 
Set the radio button to Not Configured then click OK 

This should work for Home Ed


----------



## dlstoehner (Dec 10, 2008)

I had this problem myself. I tried all kinds of fixes, the only one that worked was this one. Copy this code to a Notepad document then rename it to Display.vbs. Thanks Rameesh!


'Restores missing tabs in the Display properties
'For use with Windows® XP only.
'Created on May 09, 2006
'~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
' Homepage: http://windowsxp.mvps.org
' Copyright © 2006, Ramesh Srinivasan
'~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Option Explicit
Dim WshShell, basekey,basekey2, rtn
Set WshShell = CreateObject("WScript.Shell")

basekey="HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\System\"
Task1
basekey="HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\System\"
Task1
basekey2="HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\Explorer\"
Task2
basekey2="HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\Explorer\"
Task2

Sub Task1()
On Error Resume Next
rtn = WshShell.Regdelete (basekey & "NoDispCPL")
rtn = WshShell.Regdelete (basekey & "NoDispAppearancePage")
rtn = WshShell.Regdelete (basekey & "NoDispBackgroundPage")
rtn = WshShell.Regdelete (basekey & "NoDispScrSavPage")
rtn = WshShell.Regdelete (basekey & "NoDispSettingsPage")
On Error Goto 0
End Sub

Sub Task2()
On Error Resume Next
rtn = WshShell.Regdelete (basekey2 & "NoThemesTab")
rtn = WshShell.Regdelete (basekey2 & "ClassicShell")
rtn = WshShell.Regdelete (basekey2 & "NoChangingWallPaper")
rtn = WshShell.Regdelete (basekey2 & "ForceActiveDesktopOn")
rtn = WshShell.Regdelete (basekey2 & "NoActiveDesktop")
rtn = WshShell.Regdelete (basekey2 & "NoWebView")
On Error Goto 0	
End Sub

Wshshell.RUN ("regsvr32.exe shell32.dll -i -s")
Wshshell.RUN ("regsvr32.exe themeui.dll -s")
Msgbox "Done"
Set WshShell = Nothing


----------

